# New Poljots



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im pretty sure this isnt a link to a commercial site......Dont they look good...









http://www.poljot.org/html/c_soon.htm


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

I like those Aviators!


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

How many more faces can they dream up for the old 3133???

getting a bit swatch-like...??


----------



## nchall (May 9, 2004)

I really like the look of that Buran "flagship" model. Wonder how much they will be ?

Nick.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

I loved the first 5 pics.

Will you be getting these Roy?............


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Poljot are getting some nice stuff together these days.


----------



## nchall (May 9, 2004)

Now Poljot have changed their brand name to Buran, Aviator and Sturmanskie, the "look" of their watches seems to have improved - they seem a bit more "up-market" ?! Hope this doesn't mean they hike their prices up as well !

Nick


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

First few are very impressive.

What movement do they have? Expect they will be _slightly_ cheaper than the 7750 equipped ones..................


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi all this is a bit of a test to see if I can get my pics up,







thought Id show off my fave poljot chrono, I hope this works


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

Wahheyyyyy I did it !!!!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

rodiow said:


> Hi all this is a bit of a test to see if I can get my pics up,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You asked Roy for some space on server yet?


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

No ,I tried following pgtips very excellent info on pictures and getting web space etc but found it all a bit confusing ,I tried but I'm not clever enough I guess, I found an easier way using windows msn messenger, if you have signed up for this you get free space to post your pictures!! ,fantastic!!, just copied and pasted the html address of the pic and your away easy peezy!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I can't see it!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nor me.....


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

pg tips said:


> I can't see it!


 Oh No !, wots goin on?







, can anybody else see it appart from me?


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I can't see it either. Sorry.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Nope.


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

oh pants, back to the drawing board


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

rodiow said:


> oh pants, back to the drawing board


 Happened to us all at some point Rod.

Just keep going!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

All I see is a .NET Passport popup every time I visit the page with the link to your picture on it







The only people that will see the picture are those who sign-up.

I couldn't _possibly_ sign-up to anything Microsoft! Tux would never speak to me again


----------

